# How to get more crosscut capacity out of your miter saw.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Alot of you may already know this but it may be helpfull to a few. The best way to get more capacity out of your miter saw is to raise your work up onto a 2x for support. this allows the arc of the blade to cut a wider board without having to lift it up like alot of people do. This does however limit the thickness of board that you can cut. This works especially well with a SCMS.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's a little 'demo' I wrote on it a while back . . . 

www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=7745


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Tom. I totally forgot about that.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, that's alright, - - like you say, - - some folks may not be aware of it . . .


----------



## agtree (Nov 8, 2006)

*CAN i USE METAL CHOP SAW IN WOODWORKING?*

Hello, I have a question, I have a 14inch metal cutoff chop saw but recently got some trees bandsawn, can I put a 12-14 in wood saw blade on the chop saw and use it like a miter saw? what is the reasoning not to do this? If so what is a good brand of crosscut blade to use? only other saw i own is a circular hand saw. I am reading your forum discussions so forgive me if this subject has been discussed. thanks. ag


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You can do it, but the saws table/fence is not going to be very nice to your wood, and a metal chopsaw does not adjust as easily and readily as a miter saw which has been manufactured for cutting wood. 
So yes you can do it, but it will also not be as accurate if it is anything like my metal cutoff saw. Also, after you install the blade, leave the saw unplugged, and turn the blade by hand in the up and down postion, and make sure that the blade doesn't come in contact with the guard or any other part of the saw. Also check to make sure there isn't a bunch of slag built up in the rear of the blade guard where the blade could rub against. You know how that stuff accumulates in the blade guard.


----------



## agtree (Nov 8, 2006)

Bois D' Arc Boy said:


> You can do it, but the saws table/fence is not going to be very nice to your wood, and a metal chopsaw does not adjust as easily and readily as a miter saw which has been manufactured for cutting wood.
> So yes you can do it, but it will also not be as accurate if it is anything like my metal cutoff saw. Also, after you install the blade, leave the saw unplugged, and turn the blade by hand in the up and down postion, and make sure that the blade doesn't come in contact with the guard or any other part of the saw. Also check to make sure there isn't a bunch of slag built up in the rear of the blade guard where the blade could rub against. You know how that stuff accumulates in the blade guard.


THANKS, WOULD YOU USE A 14 IN OR 12 INCH BLADE TO TRY IT OUT? ALSO DOES THE TOOTH COUNT MATTER OR JUST GET THE CHEAPER ONE TO TRY AG


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

A metal chop saw does not lend itself well to precision off of 90 degrees, but if you can get a cheap blade that will fit the arbor, it will work, somewhat. We have used them to cut 6X6's with no problem, but 8 inch wide material is about all you will get capacity wise. If you own a good skil saw, just use a tri square as a fence, and cut, you will be happier with the results. A 12 inch tri square,....good one, less then $10.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I gotta say that joasis gave you better advice. If you just HAVE to do it yes it can be done but a better option is a big speed square and a circlular saw with a nice, sharp blade. 
If you are going to be cutting alot of different angle, my advice is to bite the bullet and buy a miter saw. :yes:


----------

